

Ask HN: Is a Chromebook one of the "safest" laptops to use? - chrome_passive

This is assuming that one would solely use an external HDD, and not cloud storage. Although, one would still have a Google account. However, an individual could just browse as guest at all times.<p>This is not taking into account using Tor.
======
mooism2
What do you mean by "safe"? Data confidentiality? Freedom from malware?
Something else?

Are you planning on running this chromebook normally, or in developer mode
(perhaps installing crouton or similar)?

~~~
chrome_passive
Good question.

Data confidentiality and freedom from malware and other exploits. I think
running it normally would be safer.

